# Shooting Mantra



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

A mnemonic i think of as i'm shooting. F.E.A.R.

Frame- 
Is it perpendicular to line of aim?
Elbow-
Is your forearm and elbow in line with line of aim?
Anchor-
Is it consistent? 
Release- 
Pull away as you release your grip.

It's a good, quick checklist that I go over and over when I shoot. My shooting mantra.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

me too!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good quick mental check.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Pop, I think all good shooters do something similar, I do and the final thought is FOCUS.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's mine:
1. pick your spot
2. draw
3. aim
4. release
If I break it down any further, I get confused.


----------

